

A jobs act that created no jobs: a lesson in profitable lobbying - catone
http://www.scholarsandrogues.com/2009/05/03/a-jobs-act-that-created-no-jobs-a-lesson-in-profitable-lobbying/

======
jacoblyles
politics.reddit.com

~~~
catone
I agree, except that I think there's also a lesson to be learned from this
piece about marketing -- dishonest marketing, sure, but there it is.

I found it interesting, so submitted. _shrug_

~~~
jacoblyles
Except the article itself is dishonest spin. As far as I am aware,
corporations are not charged any taxes on profit in overseas subsidiaries
until they are repatriated. So the 5% tax is greater than the 0% tax that they
would have received on many sums if they did not have the tax holiday.

Pretty clear (breathless) partisan spin here. Low information, low quality,
and I can't believe stuff like this isn't killed anymore.

